# Playing With Sweaty Arm



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I just finished cutting my lawn with the reel lawnmower. To take a break and cool off I played my '75 Martin D18 for a bit. My right forearm left a dull area 2 x2" on the body from the sweat. I wiped it dry but will there be long term damage to the finish because afterwards it was still dull. Should I avoid moisture on the body or wax it to put a protective layer between me and the body?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Some of the builders on GC will probably disagree with me, I say there may be long term damage. To avoid this I polish my guitars with either a Dunlop 65 Carnuba cream wax or Planet Waves liquid Carnuba. I wipe the surface of the guitar and strings where you unclothed body touches every time I stop playing even if it is only for a short time, this only takes a minute and helps preserve the look and finish of tour instrument. I know some will say the marks show that you use it, I say just because you play it doesn't mean you should let your instrument look like a piece of shit. Normal wear and tear I can live with, neglect is just that, neglect.


----------



## rush2112 (Oct 2, 2010)

Take one new sock, cut the toe out of it and problem is solved.

Wide cut off end, towards your shoulder. duh.

A professional designer could not have made a more perfect fitting device.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I've never heard of that from one single time of playing with a sweaty arm. I sweat a lot on hot days. Did you have Muskol on or something? Otherwise it should dry out okay. It's one step closer to looking like Willie Nelsons guitar.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Buy a pair of arm warmers (and despite the name, some of them are just thin lycra/spandex - so you feel sexy as well  ):










You can get them from any bicycle shop for anywhere between ~$15 to $50.

Neil


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I've never heard of that from one single time of playing with a sweaty arm. I sweat a lot on hot days. Did you have Muskol on or something? Otherwise it should dry out okay.


No, just good old sweat from good old hard work. Mind you, I've been playing this guitar for close to 39 years and that area has become slightly dull. I wax it 2 -3 times a year with carnuba wax and use Martin's branded cleaner/polisher.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Option1 said:


> Buy a pair of arm warmers (and despite the name, some of them are just thin lycra/spandex - so you feel sexy as well  ):
> 
> You can get them from any bicycle shop for anywhere between ~$15 to $50.
> Neil


Or just buy a guitar sleeve - http://www.stringsbymail.com/store/accessories-guitar-etc-2/sleeves-wristies-358/


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

kat_ said:


> Or just buy a guitar sleeve - http://www.stringsbymail.com/store/accessories-guitar-etc-2/sleeves-wristies-358/


I didn't even know those existed. I learn something every day. 

Mind you, the bike ones are more colorful so a choice could be made on the genre of music played. 

Neil


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

I wear a long sleeved cotton shirt every time I play.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I wear two wrist-bands on my right hand. Not because I care about the finish of my guitars, but because I don't like my fingers getting damp or my arm starting to feel slippery on the bass body.

I don't know if the damage is permanent after one time, but it does sound like my Takamine acoustic. My brother had it for about 5 years and it is very definitely dulled where his arm would rest and sweat against the guitar.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Just wipe the guitar with a clean cloth and clean water...the remnants of that sweat should come right off.

There has always been a camp or school of thought that believed that there should be no wax on a wooden guitar due to wax building up in and/or clogging the pores of the wood. It is one of those topics that will get multiple opinions.

So, I will tell you what I think: I don't use any silicone or wax on any solid wood acoustic guitars. Laminates don't matter and electrics with poly finishes don't matter.


----------

